#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Spermaprobe nach Sterilisation >

## chrismax78

Hallo zusammen  Ich habe mich am 15.10.2010 sterilisieren lassen. Am 13.01.2011 war ich bei meinem Urologen um eine Spermaprobe abzugeben. Er sagte es sind keine Samenzellen mehr in Sperma zu finden. Darauf habe ich gefragt wann soll ich die nächste Spermaprobe abgeben. Er sagte eine Spermaprobe reicht. Stimmt das? Weil fast überall lese ich von 2 Spermaproben.

----------


## urologiker

Hallo, 
es sollte immer eine zweite, besser 3 Proben gemacht werden, damit ein zufällig negatives Ergebnis unwahrscheinlich wird, 
gruß, logiker

----------

